# Apache POI XWPF: Wie Überschrift erstellen (h1 und Co)



## eaglestar (13. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mit Apache POI ein Word 2007 zu erstellen.

Aber wie erzeuge ich eine Überschrift (h1...)?

Mein bisheriger Code-Schnipsel: 

```
//Dokument-Objekt wird erzeugt
		XWPFDocument document = new XWPFDocument();
		
		//Erster Absatz
		XWPFParagraph tmpParagraph = document.createParagraph();
		XWPFRun tmpRun = tmpParagraph.createRun();
		tmpRun.setText("Absatz_1");
		tmpRun.setFontSize(12);
```

Weiß jemand Rat, bzw. kennt jemand eine gutes Tutorial oder Vorlage?


----------

